# VBA Outlook Fokus auf UserForm



## M43ggIS (5. März 2007)

Tach, Post!

Mein Problem ist folgendes.
Ich habe ein Makro/ UserForm erstellt mit einer ListBox und 2 Buttons (Abbrechen & OK) welches jedesmal vor Absenden einer Mail erscheint und abfragt in welchem Unterordner unter Gesendete Objekte die Mail abgelegt werden soll (Kunde, Privat, usw).

Funktioniert auch schon ganz gut, jedoch bleibt dieses Fenster "versteckt" hinter der gerade getippten E-Mail. Einzige Möglichkeit es aufzurufen ist per ALT+TAB wenn man das Fenster nicht sieht. Ansonsten tut es auch ein Klick in das Feld. Es erscheint nicht unten in den Anwendungen (normal ?).

Jetzt möchte ich gerne, dass dieses Feld aber den Fokus bekommt, so das ich es auch sehe wenn ich eine Vollbild E-Mail getippt habe.

Achja noch etwas ... der ganze Code läuft unter der der UserForm_Initialize() ab, da er wie gesagt erst in dem Moment aufgerufen werden soll, wenn ich auch senden klicke.
Das passiert in einem dazugehörigen Modul mit   frmOrdnerKopieSetzen.Show
SetFocus funktioniert hier leider nicht  


Könnt mir helfen?
Weiß nicht welchen Code ich euch geben


Gruß, Markus


----------



## DrSoong (5. März 2007)

Wann wird die Form aufgerufen? Wenn du das neue Mailfenster öffnest? Versuch mal die Form mit dem Anhang _vbModal_ zu öffnen.


Der Doc!


----------



## Einzeller - Bo (12. August 2009)

Schon ein älterer Post, ich habe aber eine Lösung gefunden:
Füge vor dem Aufruf deines Userforms folgendes ein:
Outlook.ActiveWindow.Activate

Nun sollte das richige Fenster erscheinen!

Gruss Einzeller


----------

